# Ariens 932100 Drive question



## 48237 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello All,

I have a simplicity 1691900 8hp 24" i bought new in 1994; i replaced the woodruff key and friction wheel on it and drained the oil to do so long story short i forgot to put oil back in and fried the motor. Dumb a%%!

I bought an ariens 824 model 932100 003140 for $100 to put the motor on my simplicity but the ariens looks brand new, the guy was working on the drive and his wife threw the parts out. This looks used twice i think he might have set it to "freewheel" mode forget then thought something was broken.

It looks hardly used so i'm thinking about fixing it but may be too expensive looks like he is missing hex rod, chain , friction wheel etc......seems to nice just to scrap it; my simplicity has much more wear but it is the nice box frame so i can always swap the motor like initally intended

I download the parts diagram and service does any body have a picture of what this looks like inside the ariens?

I'll post some pics as soon as i figure out how

https://imgur.com/gallery/aOW9e


----------



## 48237 (Sep 29, 2017)

https://imgur.com/gallery/aOW9e


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a 932104 Chassis I can Part Out. Looks like the same thing. LMK what parts you need, and we'll go from there.


----------



## 48237 (Sep 29, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> I have a 932104 Chassis I can Part Out. Looks like the same thing. LMK what parts you need, and we'll go from there.


thanks, I'm intereseted! i have look at the parts diagram and compare to this pic to get the difinitive list may take a little bit but i will need quite a few things; get back to you shortly

I can see right away looks like the entire hex rod assembly, chain, drive plate, friction wheel.

as you can see quite a bit missing, do you have a pic or what it is supposed to look like?




















Looks like all the parts in yellow, probably the orange, looks like i have the ones in green

how much do you want for the whole bottom end?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Now you have two nice machines. Consider putting a Harbor Freight Predator engine on the Simplicity. Simplicity has a terrific strong frame. I love the tall chute on the Ariens.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Here it is. What's Your Location?


----------



## 48237 (Sep 29, 2017)

Jackmels said:


> Here it is. What's Your Location?


I'm in PA about 40 miles north of philly. if you close i can just grab the whole thing. looks like i might need to buy a new friction wheel/plate and maybe the bearings. but that other stuff looks good


----------



## 48237 (Sep 29, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Now you have two nice machines. Consider putting a Harbor Freight Predator engine on the Simplicity. Simplicity has a terrific strong frame. I love the tall chute on the Ariens.


good thought on that HF that is pretty in expensive look like an 8hp horizontal for $239

my cheapest route would probably be to throw that ariens tucumsen on the simplicity but they are both too good of shape to give up on.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

48237 said:


> good thought on that HF that is pretty in expensive look like an 8hp horizontal for $239


The 212cc works well on a 24" machine and is only $99.


----------



## 48237 (Sep 29, 2017)

Shryp said:


> The 212cc works well on a 24" machine and is only $99.



Can't beat that price, i'll probably fix them both if unless the ariens parts are too much. Thanks


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## 48237 (Sep 29, 2017)

Well found this 8524 left out for the trash down the street it runs well the guy said the belts pop off and he didn’t want to mess with. Maybe just a bent or loose pulley !!

If not the drive train should fit the other 

So now I have a broken simplicity bad motor

An Aries like new with missing drive parts 

Thexariens 8524 with belt issue

And a NOmo that I borrowed 

Quite the fleet!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool! It might even just need the idler tension adjusted, or something done with the metal "fingers" that keep the belt from moving too far away from the pulley. Or perhaps the two sets of pulleys aren't aligned right, due to the two halves of the machine not being butted right up against each other.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, make sure the pulleys are lined up visually and make sure the bucket is tight on the tractor section. Push the handles down and see if the bucket flexes from loose bolts or stress cracks.


----------

